# JDM or Altezza--Headlights or Taillights



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Hello all,


As my subject says, anyone know where to find any of the above or why they don't make them??

If not, is there anything that can be upgraded for the headlights or taillights.

Also, I was reading about changing the timing to increase HP...is that something safe to do??

Thanks.......Robert


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*JDM headlights and Tail lights*

Ok dude here goes. Its up to you whether you like the altezza lights or JDM lights. If you want a clean look stick with the JDM or Mexican Tsuru tail lights and headlights. The tail lights are original Nissan equipment on the B13s in mexico made by hella for Nissan. There is a white reflecter instead of a amber one so it looks clean and smooth all around. Hell if you get two hyper bulbs and replace the amber ones with the hypers, youll have hyper white signals at night. Theyll look tight!.....match those to Nis Knacks clear side markers with hyper wedge bulbs and your car will look tight at night! (trust me all of this Ive done to my B13, and it looks awesome!)(look around for the clear side markers as I dont think Nis knacks makes them anymore...sorry) Now for headlights....The mexican Tsuru headlights are the way to go. Again original equipment made by hella for Nissan in Mexico. There a complete kit new front grill brand new lamps brand new corner lamps and trim all around plug and play dude, plug and play! Im writing this much because Im trying to save you from being another import on the street with those stinking cheap looking altezzas. One stop shopping go to Mossyperformance.com Just tired of honda boyz thinking they can put altezzas on there Civic and automatically they think they have a Mclaren F1 ya know? Hey I dont make the rules Im just here to clean up the mess. Peace Out!


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Please don't put altezza's on your Nissan! But if you really want Altezza's, you can buy a Lexus! Then sell your Nissan to someone who will give their car a respectable look. Dude, I know I sound like an ass but I swear, Putting altezza's on your car will just make it look awful. I'm sure many people agree.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Amen Brother Dragon!*

I here that....... Listen to brother Dragon heres right we gotta look respectable......let those Honda boyz cancel themselves out. Its up to you what you want to do but please please! Tsuru is the way to go......Im tellin you it will look so tight (you wont be sorry) Brother Dragon you are wise........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont put altezza.. i bought a set and i like them for a while but then they got a pain in the ass because they started flooding with water and leaking inside.

i say stick with the SE- Limited Tails. they look alot better and you can place hyper white in them as well.

that is what i plan 2 do as soon as somone wants 2 buy my altezza and play around with them.

headlights. i plannin going projectors with full HID kits. but as of now the crystal clears are 2 expensive.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

This doesn't have anything to do with the GA16 engine, so I'm moving it to the B14 section.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*See Dude?.....dont turn to the dark side!*

See dude? Im telling you Original Nissan is the way to go. Stay with the SE or Tsurus. See what happened? He had Altezzas and started getting flooding.......that wouldnt have happened with Original Nissan equipment. You get reliablity and good looks with out being another "altezzer" (yes I just gave birth to that word Sentra brothers, from now on we shall call all honda altezza boys "altezzers" im just here to clean up the mess.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Um, incase you guys haven't noticed, he has a 200sx. There's almost nothing that can be done with the tails.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh then with the 200 SX your tails are out of luck


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Bad luck Tail lights, Good luck Headlights clear corner lights*

Yeah dude sorry I think you might be outta luck in terms of tails, but I know for a fact that you B14 boyz have those cool looking projector lights and clear corner lights too. Go to Superhightechnology.com......I think they fit both the 200SX and the B14 Sentras.......Peace


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*They do have them!*

See? im lookin out for all my Nissan people, they do have them! Black and clear projectors! go go! run run! go get um they look tight!.......peace


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: They do have them!*

I've looked around for something "different" for 200sx tails, and it seems to me that they are non existant. 

Yeah, everyone here where I'm at has those dorky altezzas.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i cant get the projectors and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*Thanks Guys*

Sentra GTR-1...thanks for that website.

I was really looking for the headlights...the taillights would be nice so maybe they might do a short run for my car in the future, who knows...


Thanks again........Robert


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

the 98' 200sx has a different tail light kindof. it has a black border around the tail lights and are different from the 95-97 ones. You dont have to buy them, just tint them on there, or paint.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Dont get altezzas for the love of god!!!Basically they suck, and they suck, further more they suck. Since were on the taillight subject...anyone paint over the ambers??? can you still see amber?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*No problem*

No problem blsrob, glad to help you out!........hope you build that bad boy up. Check out Ninja car.com.........i could have sworn I saw a white B14 Sentra with clear tail lights.....not altezzas but clears. Dont know if your interested but if you want check it out. Take it easy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*B14 Sentra Tails*

Where can a person buy the SE-Limited Tailight? I just have the solid red one, and where can you find PROJECTORS, all i can find are those damn HALO lights. THanks.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*SE limited tail lights*

Have you tried your local Nissan Dealership?.....if they charge too much......try mossyperformance.com.....if that dosent work try courtesynissan.com, or courtesyparts.com (I forgot the exact website) I hope this helps you out dude!........Peace


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*b14 bubble tailights.....*

last kind of 200sx b14 tails, nice round look, then make it all red except reverse, then compliment it with an oval exahaust tip, jsut a suggestion......


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*There might be 200sx clear tail hope*

Found this browsing around Nissan FAQ's. Someone says one company did, or still does. It's the third question down. If anyone can find these, let me know ASAP.

www.sentra.net/faq/index.php?category=Cosmetics


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we should get some companies to make us some more cosmetic products. we need something for the 200sx tails. not to mention some more headlight stuff. I'm trying to come up with some plans for headlamps that combines the one piece design with the slight look from a silvia (projector for low and crystals for high).


----------

